# New Pro Carry HD



## saxmanchop (Apr 12, 2008)

Hi Guys,

Hope some of you experts out there can help me with a possible problem with my new pistol. I just bought a new Pro Carry HD II and shot about 90rds through it the next day. I had a few "failure to go to battery" jams, but I figure this is part of the break in. However, on two occations I had a problem that I've never seen before. On the second round on two different magazines I couldn't get the trigger to pull as if the safety was on. Have any of you guys had a similar problem? It's never happened to me before on any gun. It wouldn't work until I took out the magazine and put it back in. Any help or advise will be greatly appreciated. Thanks in advance.

Sincerely,
saxmanchop


----------



## ttomp (Jan 28, 2008)

shoot about 500 rounds, it should go away


----------



## larry1911 (Jan 20, 2008)

Kimber's have such tight tolerance's that a good break in period is requirde sometimes to get things moving and broke in well enough I have the Kimber Eclipse Pro II and so far with 250-300 rounds so far so good


----------



## Dsig1 (Dec 23, 2007)

I hope you broke it down and cleaned it *well *before your first session. Kimbers come with a lot of lubricating gunk in them. Some times this stuff can get into places and cause malfunctions. Clean it out really well and use a light spraying of Rem Oil on the rails and moving parts once all of the gunk is gone. When racked, my Kimbers sound like a zipper being worked rather than like the metal ion metal of a gun racking on its loose slide.

If you have cleaned it or do so and still have the problems, run another 200 rounds down the pipe.


----------



## JeffWard (Aug 24, 2007)

After 500 rounds of FMJ, and then 500 rounds of hollowpoints, to test for function, and break it in... when you're still having issues, just trade it for a modern gun... LOL

Just throwing salt... :smt033

XD/M&P Owner

JeffWard


----------

